# Installing Ram Air on a '70



## nvdirtbiker (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to install a repro ram air sytem on my 70 goat, but I dont know how many, and exactly what, parts are required. This car was not originally equipped with ram air. I would prefer a vacuum actuated system as opposed to a manual cable activated system. Anyone tackled this project?


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i installed an aftermarket ram air system on my 70 gto and it comes as a complete kit.the only drawback is you have to cut the underframing of the hood a little bit.i have no idea about the vacuum operated flappers.i will tell you that it is a cool feature to have,but i'm not sure how effective it is off the line.more effective at higher speeds(top end).


----------



## jram88 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Where to cut my hood to Install Ram air*

I just changed my settings to recieve messages sorry if you tried to reply and couldn't.

Hi, 
In response to your installation of the the ram air induction system on your 70 GTO - can you please tell me or show me where you cut your hood to make the upper pan to fit? I have all the ram air IV components, but need to know where to cut the hood to make it fit. I also have 70 GTO that im restoring. 
Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge the hood should not have to be cut to accept the pan. I don't think you have to cut anything away, but I could be wrong.

It's cheaper to buy the entire kit. I have seen in on ebay for 900.00 for the 70' kit but it does not include the preheater and the scoops are white and need to be painted black.

As far as the flappers, they work like a damper its all clipped to under the hood with the cable running through the firewall to the pull. IMO if you are going to go through the expense of putting in the RA kit you may as well go the whole way with it. 

Ames catalog has a diagram of the set up along with the part #'s.


----------



## Goat house (9 mo ago)

Ames Pontiac sell the templates for installing Ram Air, it’s a bit nervy cutting a factory GTO hood but it’s no big deal if you take your time,Goodluck.


----------



## Goat house (9 mo ago)

even steven said:


> i installed an aftermarket ram air system on my 70 gto and it comes as a complete kit.the only drawback is you have to cut the underframing of the hood a little bit.i have no idea about the vacuum operated flappers.i will tell you that it is a cool feature to have,but i'm not sure how effective it is off the line.more effective at higher speeds(top end).


lm installing the Ram Air under hood system on my 70 GTO, l made all the cuts and everything is going great for a change, but lm kind of stumped on the mounting of the flaps? Do they just lay butted up to the back of my outside scoops and the foam and the Ram Air pan hold it in, l need you help with this Steve, Ty.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Very old thread. Steve hasn't been active since 2011.

The 70 assembly manual will show it all in great detail. Get the expensive blue one.


----------



## Goat house (9 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Very old thread. Steve hasn't been active since 2011.
> 
> The 70 assembly manual will show it all in great detail. Get the expensive blue one.


Ty Ed


----------



## Goat house (9 mo ago)

Hello my GTO Brothers, does anyone have a set of Ram Air hood scoops for a 68 thru 70 GTO forsale?


----------

